# White Snow pants



## alaric

I like white pants, I do. Who cares if they get dirty? That just proves that you wear and use them.

I have some Burton pants, and I'm going to suggest you don't go with them. Mine seemed to rip awfully fast, but maybe I don't a bad pair.


----------



## Penguin

Dirt adds character, fuck the haters


----------



## Mojo

Snowolf said:


> Those are cool. Don`t let someone tell you they`re "gay" White is pretty common on the slopes. As for getting dirty, that is a legit concern depending on conditions. The worst problem is oil and rust from the chairlift.


White's cool... but they do show alot of dirt. Ive got a Shaun White white jacket, my sleeves gets dirty all the time mainly from chain fittin on the way up/down the mountain which i quite often have to do and as Snowolf says oil frm the chairlift is also another issue.


----------



## laz167

Whites cool, I actually want to buy a pair. But brings up another question who actualy washes they're snowboard gear? I dont, except for my hoodies I havent washes my pant in like 2years...Shit im nasty..lol


----------



## alaric

laz167 said:


> Whites cool, I actually want to buy a pair. But brings up another question who actualy washes they're snowboard gear? I dont, except for my hoodies I havent washes my pant in like 2years...Shit im nasty..lol


I don't either, and as far as I know washing can actually damage the waterproofness of your gear


----------



## killclimbz

^^^Wash 'em with Nikwax products young padawan. They make tech washes and DWR treatments for outerwear products. Also they have DWR sprays which are nice to use too.

As far as white pants go, hey if it mows your lawn. I will say that they kind of suck for photo slutting. Better to get a color that pops on the camera. I have black snowpants for this year that I am not so sure of for pictures. At least my Jacket is red so I'll give it a try. I might be looking for some hot pink pants if the pics don't turn out well from my first outing.


----------



## alaric

killclimbz said:


> ^^^Wash 'em with Nikwax products young padawan. They make tech washes and DWR treatments for outerwear products. Also they have DWR sprays which are nice to use too.



Nikwax? Ok, nice. I'll get some =D


----------



## killclimbz

Yep nikwax. Good stuff. Most ski/snowboard shops should have it. REI carries it for sure along with almost every mountaineering shop. You want to get the tech wash and then whatever type of wash in water repellant for the type of outerwear your are cleaning. Basically you end up washing 'em twice. Once to clean, then once to apply the repellant. Also, I do recommend the spray on DWR. If you feel like your gear is starting to soak through it's a quick way to renew the water proofness of you gear.


----------



## alaric

Ok. Thanks a lot KC. That'll really help.

Much appreciated


----------

